# Delicious smoked tuna dip



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I made some more tasty smoked tuna dip. This times I did a double batch,one for TV time snacking and the other to take fishing. Lately I have been coarse grating some green pepper and adding it to the mix and I like the results.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

eye appealing enough w/o all the paprika - yum! :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I made a batch w/ YFT and Mahi this weekend.....Love the stuff!!!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

looks great , thanks for sharing

I smoke salmon and just add wishbone thousand islands dressing to it.
family loves it on bread or for a snack using Frito's scoops


----------

